# pup in future



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello folks -
My wife has given me the job of finding a pup. I am not in the "kennel" or "yard" section, so do not have access to those listings.
Anyone that does and wants to share something available is welcome to respond here or pm, and we can exchange numbers and info.

The pup will be shown(ADBSI), grown in a family atmosphere, and other ventures explored also 

I know pleanty of places to get good dogs, but to not want to overlook anything that may be available. Refferences available upon request.


I will post when/if we find one, and keep the thread going if/when we do..please move to another location if need be in moderation.

Thanks for your time.

The McCoys


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey! How have you been doing?! So do you no longer have any dogs and looking to start fresh? Or just want to ad another pup to your program? Any specific lines you are interested in? I can't remember what you had.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey..I am doing OK. Still have three dogs.they are fine. They have become champions and we are on the look out for the next prospect. Open to any lines..it is a pup for my wife to work with. Have some great possibilities...but she says ...its my dog....so she has to pick it...I am just helping her...lol
How are your dogs doing coach?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice to see you popping in. Can't wait to see what you pick! 

Send Dave a pm he can grant access to those sun forums for you.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Ames. Hope all is well with you also.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're wanting to view the Authorized Breeders section? I can help ya out if Dave hasn't. Just let me know.


----------

